# People vs riff raff



## Crispy Bacon (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay I need to first say that I think this dude is the most untalented rapper ive ever seen. Makes so much sense he got his start with soulja boy.

But unfortunately, its hard for me to not like him after watching this video...dude is a clown, hes actually funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnFcd7R9eD0

His music still sucks but hes a character. Not attacking anyone by asking this but does anyone here actually like this cat?

Im really curious what the appeal to his music is but I would also hope every on RIU has better taste than that 

"A new pair of socks can take you a long way"-Riff Raff

PS. Sorry for posting this in the wrong section mods, I know riff raff isnt a musician


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Riff Raff is one funny ass rapper. That being said, him and Lil B are my "guilty pleasure" 

I dont think he is amazingly lyrically talented. but with both of them they do 90% freestyles.

Hes got heart and hell, if you started rappin some nonsense and someone came up to you and asked if youd continue doing it for millions. What would your answer be? haha

But yes riff raff and lil b are crazy but have some good songs if you search through them. Kinda like Gucci. He has a bunch of dumb songs but a nice amount of really good well put together songs.

[video=youtube;8gYim4jHRuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gYim4jHRuE[/video]


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;o3i5nDCw8C0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3i5nDCw8C0[/video]


----------



## dubcoastOGs (Dec 31, 2013)

haha, that's how i picture most people on this site.


So gangster it hurts. lmao. what an interesting lifestyle choice.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Dec 31, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Riff Raff is one funny ass rapper. That being said, him and Lil B are my "guilty pleasure"
> 
> I dont think he is amazingly lyrically talented. but with both of them they do 90% freestyles.
> 
> ...


 Thats the thing man, I cant hate him cause hes doing his fucking thing and succeeding! Who WOULDNT do that?

and shit if I could dress like that and pull it off I probably would too!

Will def check this track after the phish show is over though (brother is watching. will lose fingers if I disturb)


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Dec 31, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> [video=youtube;o3i5nDCw8C0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3i5nDCw8C0[/video]



See this is decent! Def some parts where the flow is just straight off but overall GREAT for a riff raff track!


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Dec 31, 2013)

dubcoastOGs said:


> haha, that's how i picture most people on this site.
> 
> 
> So gangster it hurts. lmao. what an interesting lifestyle choice.



Painting pictures with these plants, lets just call me the growgame picasso..

nah it just doesnt work with growing lol. Ive never seen a grower that obnoxiously cocky. And if they exist theyre the ones growing 10g bag seed plants and bragging to their friends about their green thumbs!


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ever heard of mendo dope???

They go hard.


[video=youtube;3MrTYLI_ONo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MrTYLI_ONo[/video]



And check out their garden on the weed nerd or one of their videos its fucking huge but got raided.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 1, 2014)

Haha wasn't really feeling the lil b. The mendo dope was alright only because he was rapping about what I do everyday lol neither was bad j ust didnt do anything for me

Checked out their grow though, those plants were HUGE! Funny they made a song about the raid


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfrYpf8GGro

Why is this dangeruss dude not bigger? Hes real as fuck and he can definitely throw down


is it because most people dont know what hes talking about? real street shit for sure..


holy smokes this dude is ill..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N6CCOSEEFQ


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 1, 2014)

HAHA dude smoke a bowl and watch this shit..prepare to laugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y9CC_lA4n0


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:


> HAHA dude smoke a bowl and watch this shit..prepare to laugh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y9CC_lA4n0



Already seent it! hahaha alot ofo his raps say something about basket ball. One said "i coulda played for vanderbilt"

Ill try to find some good ones.

[video=youtube;nB9au3UBSqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB9au3UBSqI[/video]


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 1, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> Already seent it! hahaha alot ofo his raps say something about basket ball. One said "i coulda played for vanderbilt"
> 
> Ill try to find some good ones.
> 
> [video=youtube;nB9au3UBSqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB9au3UBSqI[/video]


Lol Im sure hes decent but hes obviously exaggerating. It was funny watching riff raff videos and then watching dangeruss videos. Such a contrast in the authenticity..you can tell riff raff is lying through his teeth wtih half of the shit he says. That and he raps about lets face it, stupid shit. Dangeruss is real AF and pretty much just raps about cooking/selling crack. You can tell when someone is THAT real


Not surprised riff and cheif keef did a track though...two pretty untalented lyricists with questionable flow/delivery. 

Million dollar question: Why did diplo sign him?


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 1, 2014)

Crispy Bacon said:


> Lol Im sure hes decent but hes obviously exaggerating. It was funny watching riff raff videos and then watching dangeruss videos. Such a contrast in the authenticity..you can tell riff raff is lying through his teeth wtih half of the shit he says. That and he raps about lets face it, stupid shit. Dangeruss is real AF and pretty much just raps about cooking/selling crack. You can tell when someone is THAT real
> 
> 
> Not surprised riff and cheif keef did a track though...two pretty untalented lyricists with questionable flow/delivery.
> ...



Cause hes southern as fuck haha. they probably just have hella money and realized people like him and lil b have gained a following for funny crazy music.


Now for some good music

[video=youtube;8cq_u75w9P0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cq_u75w9P0[/video]


play this through if youve got a minute.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 2, 2014)

Bumpin it now at the homies crib, gL

PS harry fraud is the sheez


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes he is. haha he does too much and curren$y goes perfectly with his beats.


----------



## ebgood (Jan 4, 2014)

I dont care for him but i gta give him a lil cred. First time i saw dude was on some mtv reality show years back and he was lime im a rapper. No one took him seriously, everyone called him a clown and hed always say jus watch, ima make it. Well years later and i guess he did.


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 4, 2014)

ebgood said:


> I dont care for him but i gta give him a lil cred. First time i saw dude was on some mtv reality show years back and he was lime im a rapper. No one took him seriously, everyone called him a clown and hed always say jus watch, ima make it. Well years later and i guess he did.


yeah saw a pic of him on that show. wouldnt mind watching some episodes for shits and giggles lol


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's the thing. Riff Raff is simply entertaining. He certainly isn't the worst rapper out there but damnit some of his raps are just fucking awesome and hilarious.

It's like a Pug, ya know the ugly dog that everybody thinks it's cute? It's so ugly that it becomes cute in it's own way. Same thing with Riff Raff. He's the pug of rap.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;OKD0ikyY-L4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKD0ikyY-L4[/video]

I wish I might be in a movie with Barry Sanders....


----------

